# A320 Structural Repair Manual



## بدري علي (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم....................................................................................


----------



## أمير صبحي (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي المهندس بدري علي 

ولكن ... 

هل إستطعت قراءة محتويات هذا المانيول كلها ؟؟


تحياتي ​


----------



## بدري علي (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم............
تحياتي لك ايضا يا اخ امير.........
(استطعت) نعم..........لا ادري هل هناك اي اشكال في قراءتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما (كلها ) فلا ........انما بعضها...ودلك لان هدا ليس بمجالي....وعلى فكرة هده المقدمة و للمانيوال بقية تقريبا600kb....... انما رفعتها ليطلع عليها من له اهتمام.


----------



## أسامة الصقر الليبي (22 أغسطس 2009)

أريد منهج the electrical basic


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------

